# Music and Wars



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Der Kommissar
In the event of european indo asian wars of the 16th century towards the 18th century....a huge half-trach of great height was seen on the streets, looked like a panzer but was not. Aristocrate violin music like as in the films waged wars against one another....then the soldier sitting at the back on the mounted gun said to the half-track driver....2,3,4....firing....i asked the person sitting next to the driver can i get the lift? And next drop fused cylinder really in the build up crater like blowed the life from it....severed wounds in these nicest times are not considered the only prize....sugar sweet you got ravaged in the heat frustrate every eyes ....baby you know were are my ****y enemies jack n' joe and jill....phunk every step a mine as this ride only god knows who would take us through....aren't we late for their funeral who doesn't needs a cloth to wipe there eyes....as these special places in the progression that would be our accomplishments so be prepared for uber hausen....
thus i singin....
drive in this faust
kommis said vroom
when i tried to speak to you all
why did you showed me a gloomy face...

allesklar herr kommissar

hey you man
did you wanna sell the stuff man
do you have that ammo belt wrapped thus to jeurgon
wrap it to the beat
thus in this chillin weather one goes thru the hip and another thru those gang
right from this, right from here and thru the brass the bullets went
the fall allsklar the herr kommissar
were thus this all lead to?
stray just a finger and its entire in the jeudes skin...
its wound just skin deep

drive in this faust
kommis said vroom
when i tried to speak to you all
why did you showed me a gloomy face...

oh this hand which once crafted all 
now this lay to kiss the death again....


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry, but I don't have any idea what you're talking about.


----------

